# nuovo indirizzo sito su mediazione familiare



## cecilia1968 (16 Febbraio 2007)

Ciao a tutti! Volevo comunicare il nuovo indirizzo del sito sulla mediazione familiare segnalato qualche tempo fa. Siamo ora presenti all'indirizzo www.mediazioneonline.org
Grazie per l'attenzione e a presto
Cecilia


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Febbraio 2007)

e ti pareva!

eccone un'altra!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Febbraio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e ti pareva!
> 
> eccone un'altra!!!


Insonne di Seattle, ... passa da diverso tempo qui con il suo sito, ... penso che abbia voluto solo comunicare il suo nuovo indirizzo web.

Finchè non chiede soldi, ... penso non ci sia niente di male


----------

